# venting 4 dryers 25 feet horizontal



## Arpsf (Jan 4, 2009)

what size pipe should be used to vent 4 dryers 25 feet. i will be using an inline blower to assist. I dont know what size vent pipe to use 6in or larger type b vent. the iampo does not give sizing chart neither does the california mechnical code, any suggestion greatly appreciated.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi, How about an intro?


----------



## Arpsf (Jan 4, 2009)

What type of intro?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

something along the lines of:

How long you been a plumber?

What code you use?

What type of plumbing you do?


----------

